# Honeymoon with a baby



## missmousemum2

Hi Ladies,

Looking for some inspiration..... 

When we get married next year, our little man will be just a year old. MY OH wants us to go on honeymoon without him and leave him with hsi grandparents, but I really don't know if I could do that.

Anyone any thoughts or experience?

If we were to take him with us, has anyone any ideas on the kind of place we could go? We'd be going October time?

thanks
xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You could mostly probably take him anywhere you go really as long as it isnt too hot :shrug:

If you want to leave him and have the babysitters available then go for it but if you want to take him just look around for where you would like to go and just check they have kids places :thumbup: x


----------



## trumpetbum

My youngest was 18m when we got married and I wasn't ready in myself to leave her for that long, so we had a short couple of days honeymoon on our own in a nice hotel in Edinburgh and then flew out to Spain with the girls for a weeks holiday. It was a nice compromise and we had a ball.


----------



## mummytobe

We are taking our LO on honeymoon with us, next month, October, so same month you are looking to go. We have chosen canary islands, furteventura (sp) because thats what the travel agents recommended. But when we get back i can let you know what it was like for her and us


----------



## missmousemum2

if you could mummy2be that'd be great. 

OH is worried that it wont be about us because LO will be too little for any of the kids clubs and stuff, so we'll potentially spend out honeymoon entertaining him and no nice meals out etc because we'll be locked in a hotel room playing cards or something while he sleeps.


Best of luck for your big day! :thumbup:


----------



## mummytobe

No problem. Ill let you know honestly whether it was spent the whole time entertaining her! I did read about baby stuff but im sure it was for older babies so will have to check when im there. Hopefully it is good tho, its one of the only places we could take her where it will be hot but not too hot and where she didnt need any boosters !

Thanks, im shitting it LOL


----------



## Vici

We chose to have our honeymoon without Imogen - its going to be very hard but after years of treatment we had no holidays and decided that this is to be our last one as just us. Also we are going to Sri Lanka and I wouldn't want to take a 1 year old there :D


----------

